# Ecran ordi -> iPad  AVEC câble



## walkn (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais savoir si il existait une app qui permette de visualiser et contrôler un écran d'ordinateur sur son iPad, comme le permettent AirDisplay ou TeamViwer, mais avec un câble. Toutes celles que je trouve sont sans fils et ça ne correspond hélas pas à mes besoins. 

Je suis sur que quelqu'un a une idée


----------

